# Debating: Used Axiom v new HTD Level 2



## Shike (Sep 2, 2011)

Greetings,

I need a sounding board and am not sure if anyone is familiar with these systems or have advice on which I should consider. I'm currently in an apartment with the living room being roughly 15' x 13'

I'm currently using Mirage Omnisat V2s which I'm going to sell or use as a spare system in my bedroom.

I found a used Axiom system for $700:

Pair of M50 v2 towers
VP100 Center V2
pair of QS4 V2 surrounds
EP350 subwoofer

The alternative would be closer to $1K from HTD new:

Pair of Level 2 towers
Pair of Level 2 bookshelves
Level 2 center


I already have a subwoofer (12" Dayton Reference) so it's not a big factor either way.

Any advice is appreciated - to confirm my max budget at this point is $1K - but anything I can save is beneficial.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not personally familiar with either set, but our staff has reviewed packages from both brands.

HTD Level 2

HTD Level 3

Axiom 5.2 System

Axiom LFR1100


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Also the Axiom LFR880.

Have not heard the HTD L2 speakers. I like their L3 ribbon tweeter, if there was any way you could get there, especially for the LCR trio, I think you would be happy with them.


----------

